# OMG!! Can anyone help?????



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This tiny little girl is in the Greenville shelter. 










Smeagle, 4 yr old female chi, left eye is enlarges, she is VERY sweet, about 3 lbs at most, has flea allergies, time up 11/19

Her time is up in TWO days!!! Their email is [email protected] if you know of anyone who can help her. She's breaking my heart!!!!









Please pm me and let me know if you can help?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

How sad  What state is she in?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

SC

It is about 2 hrs from me and I am not sure that they would adopt out of state? I am going to contact them tomorrow and if noone else can get her I am going after her.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That would be so amazing of you to help her. Maybe you could foster her until you found her another home if you're not able to have any additions. She looks so sad I can't stand to look at her pic


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

OMG, poor thing. Is that hair loss from her flea allergy? I hope someone is able to help her.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ugh my heart is breaking!!!!  The poooor sweet lil thing!!! *sobs* I am all the way up in Michigan, I can't help her! WAHH!!!


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww what a tiny sweet lil thing if she was in Ontario, Canada i'd be doing my best to get her... i never see any chihuahuas in shelters here


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

o my gosh that poor little thing... she looks so scared and sad..please keep us posted on her... I wish I was closer to help out.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Poor dear, I think maybe Chihuahua rescue may help her...

http://www.chihuahuarescueusa.org/ I know I wish I could, but I don't live that close. I know if you at least get her out of there you could find a good rescue for small breeds that would help out in some way.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My prayers are with that sweet little baby...I hope everything works out.


----------



## Sophie'smomma (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG!!! I cried.That poor sweet baby. I wish i could so badly. PLease keep us posted on her. She is in my prayers


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OW the poor girl. 
*Yoshismom,* I Agree with you Foster her. With you, you well know she well be safe and she can get adopted to a good family.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

I hope someone saves her, she looks adorable. Its heart wrenching being here in england and not being able to help!!!.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I think she deserves a good home , she is in my prayers , keep me posted !


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Michelle.. Any news? Please keep us posted. My heart aches for that little girl.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Michelle,

Poor chi baby. She looks so frightened and sad. I wish I lived closer to help. I hope you could rescue this precious chi. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

that poor sweet little darling, I am sure some one close on here will help out, iv got faith!! I wish I was over there. we would have her no questions. xxxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They do not open until noon here and that is about 15 minutes away. I will call them at noon and see what they say.

We really cannot afford the medical expenses that may come with her esp. with the enlarged eye issues so I am not sure what will happen once I get my hands on her? I am hoping upon hopes that my vet will take her? He has 6 Chis and all have been owner surrendered because they couldnt pay the cost for health issues and he loves those Chis so cross your fingers. I guess if worse comes to worse I can find a rescue that will take her.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay I made contact with them and all they would say is she has been rescued

I hope with all my heart that it was to a home or a rescue that can take the best possible care of her and will love her and shower her with affection the rest of her time here on earth


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us posted. I'll definately say a prayer for her.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That's such a relief! I'm picturing her resting in a warm and fluffy dog bed with her new family


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww I hope she's got a super spoiled life now that makes up for the rough times she's seen.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh what relif!!!! im so happy for her, thank goodness. I hope she has been homed responsably and they are a lovely family to treat her like the princess she is. she makes me teary eyed thinking about her though..

Hey maybe she will join the forum?? that would be so great !!! xxx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OH That's Great.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Only just seen this, was sooooooooo relieved she got rescued!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

awwww glad shes been helped


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG that photo made me cry  poor baby, im glad she has been rescued and I hope she is being spoilt in her new home


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

That is wonderful news, thanks for the update!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats wonderful!!. I too hope the person will join here!!.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is good news! What a relief that she is rescued, and will be adopted to a loving forever home.


----------



## amy527 (Aug 8, 2008)

Poor little girl!! I'm so happy to hear that she was rescued!


----------

